# 1st OH Gobbler



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

I got up at 4:15 am Sunday morning to go out & hunt in basically the back 500 acres behind our hunting lodge. I got up extra early because the dang birds have been roosting in trees with a maximum amount of visibility. I wished I didn't have automatic headlights because I would've driven back in the dark! I had about a half mile walk across a big field to where I wanted to set-up and I was completely set by 5:15 with legal shooting time being around 5:50. So, I'd been there for an hour, heard 1 gobbler go off on roost probably 400 yards away further down in a hollow and nothing from where I hoped the birds had roosted the night before... I had spooked a bunch of birds, including a gobbler, out of the field right before sunset Saturday evening & they ran right to the woods I wanted them to be roosted in. So, I'm leaned back against the tree, arms folded across my chest, gun in my lap, knees down, eyes closed, just listening & hoping to hear another gobble or a cluck or something.... did I say that I hadn't slept worth a crap... I didn't hear a thing but I opened my right eye a little just to look out & there's a gobbler in full strut about 5 feet from crashing into the left side of my jake decoy! Both eyes popped full open in amazement as I watched the gobbler close the distance, jump up in the air and kick the crap outta my jake decoy which held up to the blow/still standing! And the gobbler bounced a few feet back and proceeded to circle the jake back into full strut & spitting mad! At that point he was facing the jake and away from me so the knee & the gun came up in a fluid movement to where I was looking at 2 heads through the sight and the gobbler continued to circle & close in from the right side. Right as he was getting ready to jump & deliver a second flogging, I put the hammer down on him at exactly 30 yards & dusted him! I didn't find a single pellet in his breast either when I breasted him out. I was shooting my Rem 870 12 ga pump with an extended Grim Reaper choke tube and a factory Remington Express 3" mag 5 shot turkey load. Oh and you did want to see pictures didn't ya?
Here's a video I took of him at 600 yards focusing my camera on full zoom through a pair of my 10 power binocs:





Heres the video I shot right after I harvested the bird:


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

congrats. its such an awesome felling taking down your first bied you'll remember it for a life time!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Awesome story and video and pictures. Thanks for sharing and congrats!


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Good work!


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice bird. Really enjoyed the pics and video.
LindyRigger


----------

